# I AM GONNA BE GODMOMMY AGAIN!!



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I cannot wait - I am gonna be a godmommy again!!! I cannot wait. This little boy will be arriving tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Laurie,

Details???????? lol.. 

Ryan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh ok.......


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

He's so cute. Is this your friend that couldn't make it to Westminster?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

what's up with all the secrets around here! just spill! VERY CUTE PUPPY!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oooh oooh, I know I know!!!! I can tell you that this little pup is going to be a great little brother.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I hate these secrets!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh isn't he a cutie???? Congrats Godmommy! He is sweet!!! Okay spill Laurie----:boink: Is it Henry's Mom?:ear:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Is this boy going to live in NYC with Guapo?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Isnt he just the cutest!!!! Laurie I know you got more pictures than that, bring them on.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

He is adorable! Laurie- I think you should become a professional puppy shopper!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

He's so cute! 
What is up with all of the secrets lately...I swear it's enough to drive a person crazy.. :frusty:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hehe - I do have more pictures, but I will save that for his Mommy to post!! 
But I gotta say, he is an absolute doll!!!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Just to ward of some rumors, Guapo is NOT getting a brother...not yet anyway...Alan said no more puppies until after the wedding


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

OK-
I didn't want to announce it too soon, didn't want to jinx anything, but I figure since I have my plane tickets and I am going to get the little guy tomorrow it is definitely happening!!!:whoo:

We had lengthy discussions if and when we should add a sibling for Teddy. Last fall, we finally came to the conclusion it would be great to go ahead with it. Teddy was finally housebroken and the timing seemed right. The breeder was waiting to see if a breeding took, and the timing was perfect for us. It did take and the rest is history!

We are all very excited, and for some strange reason, it has cured my fear of flying, lol! I just want to get to him and bring him home :biggrin1:


Here is Teddy doing his big brother duties, supervising the packing of my Sherpa bag for our yet unnamed puppy


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He is going to be so excited to have a little brother to play with. What fun! Where do you have to go to get him? Now I can't wait till you get back and share stories and pictures.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Diana, what a sweet surprise! When will you be back so we can see pics of your two boys together? :ear:


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks guys! I can't wait to see how they interact. I know it can take a bit for them to get used to each other, but I am sure it will be so much fun to watch. 

Geri- I am going to Missouri. It's a relatively short direct flight, only 2.5 hours home. 

Maryam-I should be back home, hopefully no delays, by 7:30 tomorrow night.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:whooiana, I am so excited and happy for you. Teddy is going to love having a little brother, I can't wait to see them together.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Congratulations. Hope you have a good trip.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

A big *thank you* to you Leeann! Your help and guidance with my initial search was greatly appreciated :hug:

Teddy thanks you very much too!:biggrin1:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

BIG congrats & looking forward to seeing more pics.
Very nice of Teddy to tend to his big brother duties.
Henry will not be a big brother to anyone for some time, he's actually the little brother to Bruin, a 6 yr old cat. And he bothers Bruin every chance he gets.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Diana, congrats! I kinda had a feeling it was you.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Laurie,
So, for a relative newcomer that doesn't understand all the inside stuff...why are you getting a puppy tomorrow as a godmother? It isn't a foster? If it is a new puppy, why isn't it still at the breeders?...Diana, is the puppy Laurie is getting tomorrow YOUR puppy? 

...So many questions...I know...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats Diana! I hope you are trying to keep up with the RLHs quickly!

Amanda


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Sheri, I think Laurie considers Diana's pups her godpuppies. Laurie is not getting a puppy, but Diana is bringing home a new brother for Teddy. 

Congrats Diana! He is adorable. Have a safe trip.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Brady's mom said:


> Sheri, I think Laurie considers Diana's pups her godpuppies. Laurie is not getting a puppy, but Diana is bringing home a new brother for Teddy.
> 
> Congrats Diana! He is adorable. Have a safe trip.


That's a perfect way to put it Karen! Since even before I had Teddy home, Laurie has always been there for advice and support. I'm sure I drove her nuts with my questions but she has helped me in so many ways.
She certainly has earned lifetime Godmommy status! We are extremely grateful

I will try to post pics tomorrow night depending how late I get home .


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Well, congratulations on the new little guy, and also on having your puppies' godmother's involvement! I'll be so anxious to see photos, too!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!~!!!! How exciting for you and Teddy....and for us since we'll get to be part of it through the forum  
I can't wait to see more pictures of your new little guy...he is soooo cute!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh COngrats!!!! I am very excited for you, your family and especially big bro Teddy!!! can't wait for the updates!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Congratulations Diana! Teddy will have fun with his new brother soon. We'll want lots of pics!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations, Diana and Teddy!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations on your new puppy. How about some more pictures please?! :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Diana I'm so happy for you both, as you know!!! Can't wait for Hitch and no-name to meet and play together. I'm sure they'll have a blast with how much Kubrick and Teddy like to play.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Diana said:


> A big *thank you* to you Leeann! Your help and guidance with my initial search was greatly appreciated :hug:
> 
> Teddy thanks you very much too!:biggrin1:


Awww Diana no thanks is needed, you found this little cutie all by yourself, I was just there to help drool over all the puppy pictures we were looking at.

Have a good trip today.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Diana-Have fun today! Congrats to you and Teddy, hope all goes well when they meet and that they become fast friends.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Diana should be landing any minute with that precious little boy!! She called me before boarding and said he was being a very good boy! I am sure that once she gets home she will be very busy introducing the new baby to Teddy and the kids, do I doubt we will see posts till tomorrow.

Sheri, I know it is confusing, sorry, but since I already have my fill with 3 Havs and a foster here and there, I live vicariously through my friends who I help with their new pups, whether is finding them,. fostering them, supporting or helping in any way I can. I have lots of godbabies on the forum!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I hope Diana brought her camera!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Laurief said:


> Sheri, I know it is confusing, sorry, but since I already have my fill with 3 Havs and a foster here and there, I live vicariously through my friends who I help with their new pups, whether is finding them,. fostering them, supporting or helping in any way I can. I have lots of godbabies on the forum!!


Laurie,
You sound like a wonderful person to know...lots of people who have you for a close friend keep adding puppies to their home, huh?! Maybe I should come for a visit!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Diana should have landed exactly 3 minutes ago!!!! Hopefully we'll have pictures before tomorrow.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Lina said:


> Diana should have landed exactly 3 minutes ago!!!! Hopefully we'll have pictures before tomorrow.


This is too funny. Keeping such close tabs on her. I can't wait to see pictures too! Congrats Diana!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Diana should be landing any minute with that precious little boy!! She called me before boarding and said he was being a very good boy! I am sure that once she gets home she will be very busy introducing the new baby to Teddy and the kids, do I doubt we will see posts till tomorrow.
> 
> Sheri, I know it is confusing, sorry, but since I already have my fill with 3 Havs and a foster here and there, I live vicariously through my friends who I help with their new pups, whether is finding them,. fostering them, supporting or helping in any way I can. I have lots of godbabies on the forum!!


 I think you have the most Godbabies and they all love you!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Linda, LOL! I've been waiting for this puppy since he was born and Diana shared pics with me, so I'm excited to see him with Teddy!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Congratulations big brother Teddy! Looking forward to pictures of the two boys together.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sheri - come visit - I am happy to help find you a new puppy!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo: Congrats Diana on your new puppy!:whoo:
:baby: Teddy is going to love having a little playmate!:baby:

That picture of Teddy was adorable looking over the sherpa in his "supervisor" role! How sweet!!!:kiss:


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

You guys are the best! Noone else understands the excitement, it's great to share it with you. Thank you so much!

We've been home 2 hours, Teddy and the pup are just now both resting at my feet. It just warms my heart  I had a fun visit at the breeders, got too meet alot of gorgeous dogs and play with all the puppies. I am really tired and I can't get any good pictures tonight, but just had to post at least one. 

Teddy has just been following this little guy around everywhere really, really closely! Here's a shot of what's been going on since I've been home  I can't wait to see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations! He is adorable!
Hope you can get some rest tonight
PS-Now you have to change your signature


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Have a restful night and kisses to Teddy and the pup.
Look forward to seeing more of them.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats Diana! He's adorable. Looks like Teddy is happy you got him a new toy. :biggrin1: They remind me of Kodi and Shelby.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh Diana, he is adorable! Can't wait to see more pictures!

Make sure to rest tonight... you won't be able to rest too much tomorrow.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What a cutie! I am glad the trip and introductions went well. Every time my husband sees a picture of Hitchcock, he says, "Is that Dugan?". He just did the same thing with the picture of your new baby Diana.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks Sally and Gelbergirl!

LOL Karen, I was just looking at Dugan pictures and saying how his coloring is very similar to this little guys. Can't wait for them all to meet.

Michele, Teddy totally thinks he is his new toy:biggrin1:

Carolina, I'm sure I will have to be on my toes tomorrow!

Now we all just have to come to a decision on a name.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:ear:Can we help?
What names are you thinking about?:ear:


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations Diana.

He is adorable. You are so lucky. 

Is it just my imagination or are there more MHS puppies lately?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

You're so sweet to post a picture right away, as tired as you must be! He's a cutie! Hope Teddy continues to be enthralled with him tomorrow! Congratulations!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Awwww...what a cute picture. 
It's awesome that Teddy is doing so well with his new baby brother.
I hope that the night goes smoothly for you and I can't wait to hear more about him tomarrow


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Congratulations Diana! Where are all the details? :ear:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

It's so nice to see them together, Congratulations again Diana. Hope you got some rest last night so we get to see lots more pictures today.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I told you all that he was a doll didnt I??? Look at that face!!! And I am sure that Teddy will be a wonderful big brother!! Cant wait for more pics today Diana!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, what a beauty! Teddy is right on top of him huh?! They are so cute together. Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I haven't been on the forum for several days and how wonderful it is to see the little paws joining the forum family! 

Congratulations, Diana! The pup is adorable. Teddy is going to love his little brother. Look forward to seeing more pictures.


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

Congratulations Diana. You will have a lot more enjoyment with two. Look forward to meeting the pup !


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm very late in the game here, but congrats to you Diana!! :whoo: Your new boy looks adorable. I can't wait to hear and see more. How was the first night??


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! Diana, he is PRECIOUS!!!
Laurie, I really need to stay away from your playdate!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:boink: Diana :boink: We know you are busy enjoying your new boy, I cant wait to hear how your first day went and see more pictures.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

CONGRATS!!! He's so cute!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

OK I'm sorry I haven't got many pictures up yet, but it is hard to catch two of them! How do you guys do it, lol? 

He did really well last night. He slept in his crate until 7 am, when he heard Teddy getting up. He's such a good little guy!

We still can't make a final decision on the name. The kids have been calling him Alvin ( to continue with the Chipmunk theme  ) but now we are liking Nino. And Valentino (Tino) is in the running too. Hopefully we will decide by tomorrow!

So here are the pics I could get, I promise to get more as they settle in.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I love the one where Teddy is staring at his little brother, very adorable.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

How cute! Teddy is the protective and adoring big brother 

Kathie


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

So cute! It looks like they are getting along... how's Teddy doing with his little brother?


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Carolina, I actually have to get him away from the puppy, he constantly wants to play to the point I think he's getting annoying. The puppy is so good, he's used to crazy older brothers. It got better as the day went on, it was like Teddy just couldn't contain his excitement.

I can't wait until the puppy gives him payback, lol!:biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Diana, that's great! Happy to hear that Teddy is having such a great time with the puppy.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, Diana he's so cute. I have this urge to hug him. I love the photos with Teddy. You have to expect him to chase after the baby for awhile till he gets that he's not just visiting but a living, breathing member of the clan. 

Congratulations!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

thanks for the photo fix!
I like Alvin but that is just me.

I love the pic of Teddy chasing the little guy, looks like they both hit their stride.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I love the pictures and all your name choices!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Adorable and already a RLH pic! It looks like they hit it off immediately


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Diana I have a huge smile on my face hearing how happy Teddy is with his new brother, things are going to be great.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I love your latest pics, Diana. The boys are adorable together! The best way to take pics of a rambunctious puppy or duo, is to sit on the floor, throw something far off and then get ready with your camera for when they run back to you. You get a lot of blur, but sometimes you find a gem in there. Good luck!! ound:


----------

